# Welche Spiele laufen auf meinem Notebook?



## Batas (13. September 2009)

Hallo,
hab mir am Donnerstag dieser Woche ein neues Notebook gekauft, es ist ein Acer Aspire 5738ZG, jetzt würde es mich interessieren, welche Spiele laufen sollten.
Die Ausstattung:

Intel Pentium T4200 mit 2,0 GHz
ATI Mobility Radeon 45570 mit 512 MB GDDR3 bis zu 1791 Hyper Memory @ 680/500
4 GB 800er DDR2 @ 6-6-6-18
500 GB FP
15,6" Bildschirm mit 1366 x 768 Pixel

Im 3D Mark erreiche ich komischerweiße nur 3k, obwohl ich schon von Notebooks mit der selben Konfiguration gehört habe, die 4k haben, woran könnte das liegen?

WoW: Lich King sollte doch mit dieser Konfiguration problemlos laufen, oder?
Im Anhang ist mein 3D Mark 06- Ergebniss.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Batas


----------



## rebel4life (13. September 2009)

Die CPU ist ziemlich schwach, der Monitor auch nicht gerade der beste seitens der Auflösung.

Orientier dich doch einfach nicht an diesen Schwanzmarktwerten, die sind vor allem bei einem Laptop absolut sinnlos.


----------



## lorenco (13. September 2009)

das wichtigste bei notebooks ist immer die datenbusanbindung.
die ist nie so wie bei einem desktop rechner.
und die benchwerte kannste auch vergessen weil die nie die richtige leistung wiedergeben.

da haste,sagen wir mal 4k,aber ereichst beim spiel selber nicht mal 25fps.


----------



## midnight (13. September 2009)

Also die CPU ist halt nicht die Beste. Die Grafikkarte mit DDR3-Ram ist aber schon ein Lichtblick, das nicht unbedingt hochauflösende Display trägt auch zu einigen FPS bei. Ich würde einfach ein wenig rumprobieren - und wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann hat man wow bisher noch überall zum laufen bekommen, oder?

so far


----------



## lorenco (13. September 2009)

ja alles gut und schön.
aber was bringt dir ddr3 ram wenn er nur mit 64bit angebunden ist????
nichts.


mfg


----------



## Batas (13. September 2009)

DAnke euch 3. Ja dich CPU ist auch nicht so stark, aber ich will ja auch nicht Crysis oder so spielen, vorallem CS 1.6 und Lanparty-Spiele halt. Naja wow läuft sogar wenn auch stockend auf meinen uralten PC mit nem 1,6 GHz CPU und ner 5er nVidia Graka also denk ich mal.


----------



## midnight (13. September 2009)

lorenco schrieb:


> wenn er nur mit 64bit angebunden ist????
> nichts.


Ok, davon wusste ich nix. Ich dachte im Notebook sei mittlerweile doch alles mit min. 128 Bit angebunden.



Batas schrieb:


> Nvidea


nVidia! nVidia! nVidia! Verdammte Hacke, kann doch nicht so schwer sein (=
In die Ecke und 5 Minuten schämen! 

so far


----------



## Batas (13. September 2009)

Bin schon in der Ecke . 
Ich entschuldige mich ^^


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Orientier dich doch einfach nicht an diesen Schwanzmarktwerten, die sind vor allem bei einem Laptop absolut sinnlos.


darum geht es nicht, sondern es geht darum, dass ein bei CPU und Graka IDENTISCHES notebook (eines von dell) ca. 4000 erreicht.

bei 100-200 punkten - geschenkt, aber 1/3 mehr is schon nicht normal...

das dell hat ne auflösung von 1280x768. das acer hat effektiv also ca. 5-6% mehr pixel - das kann doch aber nicht direkt 33% mehr punkte pro dell ausmachen.  und auch falls beim dell XP verwendet wurde glaub ich nicht, dass das soviel ausmachen kann - oder doch? 


@batas: lad dir doch mal cinebench R10 runter, nur als vergleich. da hat das dell bei "shading" ca. 4000 punkte. MAXON - The makers of CINEMA 4D and BodyPaint 3D ich glaub das rot markierte in meinem bildanhang is die shaderpunktzahl, bin aber nicht ganz sicher...


----------



## Batas (16. September 2009)

@Herbboy; Du weißt es ja bereits, die Windows Sidebar hat die 1k Punkte "geschluckt", ich kann aber trotzdem cinebench r10 mal laufen lassen.


----------



## Batas (16. September 2009)

Hier mal der Screen.


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2009)

ja, is inzwischen ja geklärt


----------

